# Left4Dead2 mit Uncut Patch unter Windows10



## 1xok (3. November 2017)

Hi,

habe heute mit einem Freund  Left4Dead2 gespielt. Hatte ihm Left4Gore empfohlen:

Left 4 Gore

Aber auf seiner Windows10 Maschine funktionierte das nicht. Wir können zwar zusammen spielen, aber bei ihm ist alles geschnitten. Frage: Nutzt den Patch jemand erfolgreich unter Windows10? Wäre hilfreich zu wissen, ob es jemand benutzt.

Ich selbst kann es nicht ausprobieren, da ich nur Linux verwende, wo Left4Gore funktioniert.


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2017)

warum verwendet ihr nicht einfach den offiziellen uncut-patch?


----------



## 1xok (3. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum verwendet ihr nicht einfach den offiziellen uncut-patch?



Du meinst den DLC für Australien:

Left 4 Dead 2 - Uncensored bei Steam

Funktioniert mit deutscher IP natürlich nicht.  Landest nur wieder auf der Startseite. Oder welchen Patch meinst Du?

Der Nutzer ist noch unerfahren. Der kann sowas noch nicht über VPN oder mit sonstigen Tricks aktivieren. 

Ich habe was auf YouTube gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FahpmzOVuM

Man muss es wohl bloß zweimal starten. Scheint jedenfalls grundsätzlich auch mit W10 zu funktionieren.


----------

